# maple



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Last spring we fell a maple tree, This thing was huge like 75-85 feet tall and 3-3 1/2 feet round and I couldnt see it just go to firewood so the trunk and the bigger branches were saved. And just got it sawed by a local sawyer his price was rather high 75.00 hr and 15.00 for each nail, but I ended up with close to 4000 bf of 5/4 cut wood. It wasn't the hard wood species of maple it was a silver maple so the wood will be somewhat soft. I think maybe that it might be kinda comparable to pine or popular? But I'm sure that I will think of many projects to make out of this in the near future.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Rick,

Sounds like you have a nice stash with some wonderful plans ahead. Don't forget the pictures when you make those projects


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Geeze, Rick...

I'm no wood expert but here's what the USDA had tosay about it: http://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/doc/pg_acsa2.doc (attached). They describe it as:

"fairly hard, even textured, rather brittle, easily worked and is used for furniture, cabinetry, paneling, flooring, woodturning,
veneer, musical instruments, boxes and crates, tool
handles, wagons, carts, and rails. Old heartwood
develops a swirled pattern that is sold as “bird’s eye
maple.” Silver maple on good sites can be managed
for timber – it is often cut and sold with red maple as
“soft maple” lumber."

Based upon that, it sounds like you scored. Bird's eye maple is very expensive and with "mature trees" at 80-110ft tall, it sounds like you got one.

Here in Alaska, 4/4 soft maple (clear, kiln dried) starts at $3.62/bf (6"-8" wide x 14' long, S2S). Bird's eye" starts well into the 'teens. It sounds like you've got a great long-term supply of wood!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have some photos of the wood that I got
The last photo is some saved for turnings.


----------



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

drasbell said:


> I have some photos of the wood that I got
> The last photo is some saved for turnings.




Very nice supply of Maple there.



I think I see Jesus in the wood in pic #3.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow! You sure are in for some fun... nice stash you'll have.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

drasbell said:


> I have some photos of the wood that I got
> The last photo is some saved for turnings.


You are making me drool. I am very envious, but also very happy for you. That is a nice hoard! I will be looking forward to the many posts you will make to share the projects that come out of all that!


----------

